# Pentatonic scales



## Mars182 (Dec 18, 2009)

Is there any easy way to do drop d pentatonic scales? i can do them in standard tuning, the dropping throws everything off. also what other types of scales should i be practicing for hard rock? ive been mainly doing pentatonics, any other recommendations?

thanks,,

Mars182


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shift the notes for that string over a step....voila!

you can get pretty far in guitar playing life by knowing all the positions of the pentatonic.....how and when to use them and which notes within them in context of the song's chord progression and the overall melody of the song

but having Major and minor scales under your belt - again - in all positions relative to the root note - woudl also help if you had the need to set that sort of mood in a song's lead.....

in rock - its not uncommon to see lead notes - or even notes within the vocal melody to remain quite contained within the confines of the good ol' pentatonic scale.......learning its patters in all positions alows you to enact different voicings for the same notes - which can add quite abit of coolness to your playing of course......

oh - and read up on teh concepts of relativ eminors.....this helped me a LOT


modes.....meh - that's for later....


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

a good next step is to take your scales and make some musical riffs out of them. As you start accumulating riffs you will get a feel for a lot of the 'in between' notes of the pentatonic pattern. I have found the video lessons at http://markweinguitarlessons.com quite helpful for where i am at. 
Finally, if the dropped D messes up your scale you can always just focus on the top 5 strings.. thats what i do! :rockon:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Melodic and Harmonic minor, Blues scale, diminished scale.


----------

